# Just applied.



## arwin (8 Nov 2009)

hey how you guys doing? Just a while ago i sent my application online. I have printed signature pages, clearence form, and references form and i have filled them up and gonna drop them off at the recruiting centre tomorrow first thing in the morning. For some reason, the online application process did not save all my employers' names but only one. when i printed a hard copy i saw it only showed one of my employers.. hope that wont be a problem. i'll mention that the recruiter. I am 21, applied for regular force with first choice being infantry, armoured soldier, and military police.


----------



## JBoyd (8 Nov 2009)

Congrats on taking the first step. 

Are you aware that both Armoured and Infantry are closed for the remainder of the fiscal year?

If you were set on one of these positions more-so than MP perhaps you may wish to research other positions? Unless you are willing to wait until March/April when the new recruiting numbers are released.


----------



## arwin (9 Nov 2009)

thank you.
i didn't armoured was closed as well...anyway its all good...i am not sure if i'll even be able to get in before march/april because i wasn't born here and on this site i have read threads about people being waiting for 6 months to 2 year years.... waiting doesn't bother me though because everything has a procedure and steps that must be followed..


----------



## Flap Jack (9 Nov 2009)

arwin said:
			
		

> waiting doesn't bother me though because everything has a procedure and steps that must be followed..



An excellent attitude to have if I do say so.


----------



## JBoyd (9 Nov 2009)

Flap Jack said:
			
		

> An excellent attitude to have if I do say so.



I agree, if you are willing to wait then that is great  . Perseverance pays off


----------



## ajp (9 Nov 2009)

Perserverance = Strathcona


----------



## Polski (9 Nov 2009)

Hey man, good luck on getting in!  I'v been waiting 8 months so far and will be waiting until april at the earliest!  I applied for DEO Infantry.  All I have to say is, once I get that phone call I will be the happiest man alive!


----------



## arwin (9 Nov 2009)

thanks..... well i look on the bright side, if i really end up waiting for that long, i'll be out of college (graduated) in the mean while. but if i get my bmq date in like 3 months, i'll start preparing right away.


----------



## brandon_ (9 Nov 2009)

Ok well if this comment doesn't work SHIT. 
If it does. CONGRATS man. good luck on getting throughh everything, i have my pt test tommorw night and i'm nervous.   
jboyed- not creeping, but it says under your name you're going to bmq saturday, good luck!


----------



## arwin (23 Nov 2009)

did my aptitude test qualified and applied for infantry. my first choice of occupation. i am aware infantry is closed until march/april, while i wait i'll improve my fitness..


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Nov 2009)

After being sooo close to leave for my basic training back in August my file was released due to an injury that occurred 2 weeks before I was due to leave. I was told I wouldn't be able to reapply until December at the earliest as it takes 4-6 months before your able to re-apply because of all the paper work and stuff.  I called to start up my file again last week, with Infantry being closed until April I will have to wait until then to start my application again, so I have a nice while to up my fitness the best I can. 
It took me almost a full year applying last year, hopefully now the second time around will be a lot smoother process and should be pretty quick this time. Anyways wish me luck and I will try not to break anymore bones!


----------



## MasterInstructor (30 Nov 2009)

That sucks! Good luck to both!


----------



## arwin (30 Nov 2009)

best of luck johnson101...


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Dec 2009)

Thanks arwin! good luck to you as well.


----------

